# Recognition of EMT Canada in Australia



## Bonnie1606 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi All,

I am an Australian Citizen currently living in Alberta, Canada. I have completed my EMR and EMT and have 12 months on the job experience. 

I was wondering if anyone knows whether this level of qualifications and experience would allow me to work as a Paramedic back in Australia.

Thanks in advance for your help,

Bonnie


----------



## Debs (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello,

I'm not too sure what the EMR or EMT qualification equates to (I'm assuming you got these in Canada and that they are BLS). But to get a job now days in Australia you need to have a Bachelors degree (but that's for grads wanting to apply or someone who wants to start from scratch). I'm sure the 12 months experience will help but do not know what level your qualifications will class you as in Australia (ACP, AP, ICP, PTO etc). If you wanna work in Australia, I'd be applying for all services in all states as the jobs are very, very scarce these days. I would recommend that you email a service that you are interested in, send them your qualifications and ask them if your qualifications are enough for a job as a Paramedic there. If your quals don't class you as a Paramedic but you can get a job with a service, I would take it and work your way up as like I said earlier the jobs are very scarce.

How did you get your qualifications in Canada??

Ta


----------

